# [SOLVED] Can I bring my linksys wireless router on vacation?



## risingstar64 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey guys. I am leaving for vacation tonight, but the house my family and I are going to stay in does not have any wireless internet. So my hopefully simple and straightforward question to you guys is; can I bring my wireless router with me, and plug it in at the vacation house in order to get wireless internet there? it is a linksys wireless router. I have to run out for a short while (which is why this post is so rushed) but please let me know what other info you guys need to give me a proper answer and I will update this post. Thanks in advance!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Can I bring my linksys wireless router on vacation?*

Hello,

I think that it's not proper to bring the router and plug it in to a Vacation Home's Wi-Fi. Also, it's not just a plug n play deal, a few configurations needed to get it to work.

I would be curious to know if you'd ask the Owner, see what he/she has to say. Did you get a permission? Will you please let us know? :grin:


----------



## risingstar64 (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Can I bring my linksys wireless router on vacation?*

I Just got back. All I can tell about the router is that it is a Linksys Wireless G Access point. However, it is plugged into a Netgear ProSafe VPN Firewall. Would I need that as well if I wanted to be able to access the internet at the vacation home?


----------



## risingstar64 (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Can I bring my linksys wireless router on vacation?*

EDIT: Hi 2xg. I did not realize this was something that should require permission. We are leaving tonight, but I will try to contact the owner before then and see what they have to say.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Can I bring my linksys wireless router on vacation?*

No problem, it's not proper at all not to ask permission. The owner owns the Broadband connection and not you or your family, remember that. 


risingstar64 said:


> EDIT: Hi 2xg. I did not realize this was an out of the ordinary thing for people to do on vacation. We are leaving tonight, but I will try to contact the owner before then and see what they have to say.


----------



## risingstar64 (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Can I bring my linksys wireless router on vacation?*

Hello again 2xg. I talked to my father, but he does not feel comfortable taking the router (considering the risk of it breaking and what not) so that's out of the question. Still, I too am curious as to what the vacation home owners would have said about my request. Sorry!  Anyway, thank you for the help.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Can I bring my linksys wireless router on vacation?*

The owner should have it's own devices (Modem and Router) if the house has a broadband connection. You don't have to bring your own router. Just use your laptop, connect it wired or wireless, just bring a patch network cable just in case.

Your Father is absolutely correct.


----------



## risingstar64 (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Can I bring my linksys wireless router on vacation?*

Thanks for the advice! This topic has been marked as solved.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Can I bring my linksys wireless router on vacation?*

You're very welcome. Enjoy your family vacation. :smile:


risingstar64 said:


> Thanks for the advice! This topic has been marked as solved.


----------

